# Burton Ion or Ruler?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Are the ION's worth the extra $$?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

if you bomb the mountain, yes.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i bought the rulers. i'm waiting for them to get here from sierra.

it looks like the main difference tech/spec wise is that the ion is a stiff flex boot, while the ruler is a mid flex boot. i'm guessing that the ion is more of an all mountain boot for bombing slopes, and rulers would do all mountain and work in the park as well.

the ions do look a lot nicer though.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> i bought the rulers.



What colour did you get?


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i bought the all black ones off of sierra when they were 30% off because i had credit on the site. they're back up to regular price unfortunately.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a heads up, the Rulers will be stiff out of the box but after a day or so they'll break in to a mid-flex.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought 09' Ions and hated them. They seem to fit great and looked expensive, but on the hill they killed my feet. I even had to stop riding, which I never had to do before. Tried out 10' Grails because they were supposed to be the most comfortable Burton boot, but they felt to mushy in the heel and didn't have glove like fit like many Burton boots I've had in the past. Once I put my foot in the 10' Rulers I was sold. Perfect flex for all mountain, comfy as hell, and I could really get them tight with the speed lace. Also, I'm not a fan of mushy ass EST soles, much prefer the Ruler sole to anything else and I rock EST bindings. I will only buy Ruler's from now on.


----------



## Racer20 (Feb 5, 2010)

I love my 09 ions. They are perfect for my foot.


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

I have Ions from a few seasons back and they are hands down the BEST boots I've ever rocked. (used other burtons, vans, and northwaves). BUT boots are really personal deals and from one person to the next you'll get a lot of different opinions. The soles de-laminated from the 1st pair of ions i had, but Burton replaced immediately w/ the next years model (which I now ride) and they are absolutely the greatest- no complaints whatsoever (except the price I guess)


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the Burton Rulers. Great boots IMO but these are the first pair I've ever owned and I'm compairing them to rentals. Either way the lacing system is awesome and fast. I'm just waiting for them to break in because my right toes go numb after a hour or so.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a pair of 01 rulers that I loved but felt I needed more support. I jumped up to the Driver-X a year or so later. These ended up being too stiff for me and constantly caused me trouble. My new 2010 Ions are the best snowboard boot I've ever tried on. I probably tried on about 25 different boots this year for getting the ions


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I still use the same pair of 01/02 Burton Ruler boots and love them. Of course my ability has certainly grown since then being that it was about 8 years ago. However, I have ridden anything and everything in them, and feel they aren't to flimsy for back country or steep pist, while not so stiff that you walk like robocop. And, the fact that they have lasted this long speaks to the quality. I am in the market to try new boots at the end of the season with my new Lib Tech Dark Series C2 and Burton Cartel Bindings, and will very likely buy another pair of Rulers.

(Ha! Yes binarypie, against the multitude of naysayers on my other thread, I still chose the Cartels. If Travis Rice can do the amazing shit he does in them, then I am not to worried about durability.)


----------

